# Shares in Eurotunnel



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Rumour has it that if you have a certain number of Eurotunnel shares you will qualify for a discount on crossing fares. 
Is this rumour true? if so how many shares need to be held and how much discount is obtained?. I have looked up the price of Eurotunnel shares and at the moment they are about 18p a share. Since getting our new Dethleff in September we have used the tunnel four times and Speedferries once (very good service shame that due to width restrictions we can't use them all the time).Any input would be welcome


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't think this is a rumour because if you get a quote on their web site one of the questions asked before it finally gives you a price is, are you a shareholder? Don't know anymore than that other than tunnel prices seem to be much more competitive this year now that they have introduced three price bands. Unsocialable hours crossings are just £20 
different to the ferry via the CC. An afternoon crossing via the tunnel is in fact cheaper than similar timed ferry according to the respective web site quotes.

peedee


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Yep my uncle is a shareholder and gets very cheap tickets on EuroTunnel. Apart from that they are as worthless as these things get :lol:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Full details of Travel Privileges for Shareholders is here 
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcMain/u...ions/ukcShareholderInfo/ukcShareholderTravel/ 
Phil.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

According to this site http://www.eurapart.com/ferry.html 1000 shares will give you a 30 percent discount.

peedee


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

according to eurotunnel the 30% discount only applies to standard car fares.

shame cos i never cross any other way and when i compare prices with others i meet abroad it has been cheaper than 90% of them. i do travel in the wee small hours though.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I will phone them tomorrow to find out how much extra a motorhome is over a standard car


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Would be interested to know your findings. Shares were 17.5p yesterday so it looks as though it could be worth shelling out for a thousand. It all depends on what they call a standard fare and whether it does apply to motorhomes which I would think so. I looked into holding P&O shares some time ago but at that time came to the conclusion it was not worth it as it was always possible to equal or better the discounted price of the Dover-Calais route elsewhere, usually from the clubs. (possibly not true of other routes) In the case of the current Eurotunnel prices as far as I can see there is very little difference between quotes from any source.

peedee


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Just got off the phone from Eurotunnel. Operator rather vague as to what the extra would be for a motorhome as it depended on times and dates and wouldn't be tied down to a ball park figure. One thing that did arise from the conversation was that it appears as if Eurotunnel are continuing to offer a really good deal if you travel after 17.00hrs and come back before 14.00hrs, for example July above times for motorhome £128.00 this compares very well with all the others (except Speedferries but my M/H is too wide for the summer sailings). She hinted that even if you had shares you would not get a further discount on this price. So unless somebody who is a shareholder can verify otherwise it looks as if at the moment it is not worth buying the shares but book late departures and early returns to get a good price.


----------

